# Photoworks from the Past. (Photo Heavy)



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

So PuffDragon stirred up my old interests in 3d and photomanipulation. I always wanted to take classes, but never had the money to do so. I pretty much learned all of it from screwing around and then I got to take a Photoshop Professional Course. Anyway, tell me what you think. I'm gonna try and get back into it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

No comments? Haters....


----------



## olympus (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks pretty damn good. Very creative and visual.


----------



## dorton (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow, their are some really talented people on this board.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 11, 2007)

That's some wild stuff!!!!


----------



## COWHER (Nov 11, 2007)

good artistic eye man nice job!


----------

